# Have your oats twice a day to solve diabetes problems.......



## kojack (Jan 10, 2009)

Inverness life sciences faculty link porridge twice a day to reduction in diabetes.
There was a long spiel on local tv news last night with a pic of porrigde being poured from a saucepan. It implied that it could possibly inhibit diabetes.
It may well help with cholesterol problems but how the blazes it helps with diabetes ... I wait with eager anticipation.
Tongue in cheek reaction when I heard rather than saw the item was that it might be related to exercise


----------



## RWJ (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi John
As an English man in Scotland (wife born in Inverness) I have succombed to porridge since being diagnosed, and enjoy! I agree with your comment re how can it affect diabetes - only cholesterol.


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 10, 2009)

Learnt to love my porridge for breakfast!  Just wondered if the Scottish scientists were referring to the low glycaemic index so it is supposed to make me fill fuller for longer and be slowly absorbed thus giving better control.

If only the exercise involved in stirring the stuff counted ... !


----------



## Admin (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with Vanessa and think it will be linked to the low GI/feel full aspect. Personally I love porrige - made with water and a spoonful of wheatbran - thanks to my scottish Granny! Not convinced it can stop diabetes developing though! If so that really is a 'superfood'!


----------



## kojack (Jan 12, 2009)

I too am a porridge eater, but those new to the delicacy beware.
The breakfast cereal producers have developed their wonderful 'quickie' packages which contain high fats and sugars.
Stick to the old Sc*** oats packs - a good bowl can be prepared just as quickly. ( < 2.5 min in a 750W microwave).

Having had several near hypos recently, about 3.5 hours after gliclazide and normal brekkie of two weetabix and poached pear (bg at or< 3.0 mm0l/L ), I'm seeing this week how long I can go by changing from weetabix to porridge.

There are so many criteria such as exercise - clearing out garage and loft, temp outside was >4C whereas last week was -7C or less.
I may even give it a two week period which should give a better indication.


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 13, 2009)

Interesting! 

I make porridge with oat milk, so my diabetes should be doubly good


----------



## kojack (Jan 13, 2009)

WorzelGummidge said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I make porridge with oat milk, so my diabetes should be doubly good





I hope that wasn't goats milk


----------



## WorzelGummidge (Jan 13, 2009)

kojack said:


> I hope that wasn't goats milk



Heh no, plant milks all the way! 

I told my mum to drink a glass of my chocolate oat milk every day, because her cholesterol is really high and she's addicted to butter.


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry but i cant stand porridge at all!!!! just feels to gooey for me. i much prefer my 3 shredded wheat with no sweetner etc and a nice splash of skimmed cows milk mmmmmmmmm fills me up till about 11am lol so i may try 4


----------



## kojack (Feb 5, 2009)

My porridge trial hasn't worked. Same timespan to hypo effect as with the weetabix.
Next step is split dose of gliclazide. Will question this at my hospital checkup next Thursday.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 5, 2009)

kojack said:


> My porridge trial hasn't worked. Same timespan to hypo effect as with the weetabix.
> Next step is split dose of gliclazide. Will question this at my hospital checkup next Thursday.



'In breaking news we are sad to report that the Great Porridge Trials of 2009 have ended in failure. Reporting on the results, chief scientist and guinea pig Kojak (who loves ya, baby?), said that this follows on the failure of the Intensive Weetabix Study of 2008. Bearing a striking resemblance to Albert Einstein, the affable scientist was not subdued, declaring that a split dose of gliclazide was next on the agenda. We wish him well in his endeavours, and hope that that is not as painful as it sounds...'


----------



## mikep1979 (Feb 5, 2009)

hahaha nice one northerner


----------



## vince13 (Feb 5, 2009)

John , having only just got my BS levels down from extremely high in October (25 then mostly in the high teens), I am now also experiencing hypo-like symptons about 2 hours after breakfast whatever I eat for Brekky.  

I've been on 2x80mg Gliclazide morning and evening and have been told to increase my Metformin every 2 weeks until I'm on 4 a day (500mg each tablet).  I thought perhaps the hypos were caused by my last increase of Metformin but have been told today by my Dr to half the dose of Glic and keep up the higher Metformin as Glic is well-known for taking BS down to very low levels whereas Metformin is "the best thing for diabetes".

My consultant thinks the next step is insulin but I'm happy having my morning BS down to a sensible level (5.4 this morning but usually about 6.2) and don't want to be forced into injecting unless/until it is really necessary.  I see the Consultant next week - watch this space !


----------



## kojack (Feb 5, 2009)

vince13 said:


> John , having only just got my BS levels down from extremely high in October (25 then mostly in the high teens), I am now also experiencing hypo-like symptons about 2 hours after breakfast whatever I eat for Brekky.
> 
> I've been on 2x80mg Gliclazide morning and evening and have been told to increase my Metformin every 2 weeks until I'm on 4 a day (500mg each tablet).  I thought perhaps the hypos were caused by my last increase of Metformin but have been told today by my Dr to half the dose of Glic and keep up the higher Metformin as Glic is well-known for taking BS down to very low levels whereas Metformin is "the best thing for diabetes".
> 
> My consultant thinks the next step is insulin but I'm happy having my morning BS down to a sensible level (5.4 this morning but usually about 6.2) and don't want to be forced into injecting unless/until it is really necessary.  I see the Consultant next week - watch this space !



I am convinced it's the glic. I am fortunately not on Metformin as the side effects on my already troubled alimentary canal could prove embarrassing.


----------



## kojack (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Alan. Sadly the trial failed but pointed to a lateral theory; the dreaded Gliclazide overdose.
Please note spelling of "kojack" the one who loved sucking his highly sweetened lollipop was "kojak"
Incidentally I'm a retired Physicist but not in the same league as Albert E.


----------



## Einstein (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi All,
I switched to porridge many moons ago, as I am a Scot and have always loved the stuff!
I was on Bran Flakes for a good while but discovered I was heading for the deck an hour or so pre-lunch, so made the switch.

On the matter of proper oats versus the sachet mixes - well, the course ground oats in the box work out to be up to 10 times cheaper than the little sachets you get. Ah, but you need a piece of specialist equipment if you card count - some scales, I am just useless at guessing how much I oats is 45g..

On another point, its often considered the only way to make porridge is in the pan, I recall older generations of the family made it in the evening, sitting the pan (a very heavy cast iron one) on the side of the range - in the morning you'd be invited to cut yourself a slice of porridge.

Not implying the family had a problem, but sometimes we'd also have a dash of whisky with the porridge, just for morning medicinal purposes you understand! I had a splash left in the bottom of a bottle a few weeks ago, very nice it was too, only odd to drink a single malt at breakfast - hic!

David


----------

